# First tentative steps into the world of a coffee grinder.



## SlugForAButt (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi all,

my name is Neil and I found this forum purely by chance while searching the Dualit Coffee Grinder 75015. I've been a heavy coffee drinker for 30 years and my wife is too.

I love espresso and she chops and changes on a daily basis, but we are looking to buy an reasonably priced coffee grinder for our first machine. I read someone suggest a mod for the Dualit in order to improve the espresso, is this neccessary or are there other better machines at around the same price?

Regards,

Neil.


----------

